# Traveling with make-up in carry on luggage



## princess_mel_xo (May 26, 2009)

I have a flight booked over a weekend from Brisbane to Mackay and I wanted to know if anyone had any info on the new carry on baggage restrictions in regards to make-up. Since I'm only going for a weekend I only plan to take a carry on. 

They have some info on the website but are they as strict if your travelling domestic? Like do I have to have it all fit in plastic bags etc or are they more lenient when your only traveling a few hours north? lol. 

I don't want to go to the airport and have my precious MAC taken away from me haha.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jade M (May 26, 2009)

Same rules for all domestic travel, regardless of city vs regional - for carry on, its just what you can cram into a 1L ziplock bag


----------



## tana2210 (May 26, 2009)

when i went to melb from adelaide in januray i only took carry on and had no issues at all, didnt put it in a ziplock bag or anything even took my full sized bottles of shampoo and water from outside the airport no questions asked...
when i traveled to london last year howevr that was a different story very very strict,


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 26, 2009)

I went from Mel-Syd and back a few weeks ago and only took carry on luggage. I had no idea there were rules regarding cosmetics.. I just took a few makeup bags with eyeshadows/lipstick/lipgloss/powder/all the rest you get the drift. No one said anything?


----------



## sambibabe (May 26, 2009)

There is a definitely limit to how much liquid stuff you can bring on board.  Interstate flights don't bother with small cosmetic items as long as they look like they would fit in a ziplock bag. However, if you bring items like Fix +, perfume or hair spray, they will definitely get confiscated.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 26, 2009)

Also be careful with pencil sharpeners, I wasn't allowed to have my MAC small sharpener as carry on because it was seen as a weapon. Yet they missed my brothers aerosol deodorant can :S


----------



## kariii (May 26, 2009)

in the US, I got my brush cleaner taken away


----------



## spectrolite (May 26, 2009)

When I went to Tasmania a few weeks ago, in my carry on luggate I took my brushes, palettes and other things I didn't want to get cracked/dropped by the luggage handlers. I had no problem. I didn't take any liquids in bottles though so not sure. Best to check the website of the airline or call them to make sure.


----------



## piink_liily (May 26, 2009)

Here's the rules for international flights, I couldn't find the domestic ones:

Aviation Security Measures for Carry-on Baggage at International Airports


----------



## Edie (May 26, 2009)

A friend of mine went to fiji and when she came back, she had to throw away her lipgloss, liquid foundation AND her mascara!! They also didn't provide clear plastic bags. So my advice, make sure you have a few to spare.


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 26, 2009)

Wow.. I took perfume and liquid foundation and nothing happened! I also had tweezers on me.. I guess it's better to be safe than sorry, next time I won't take stuff like that hehe.


----------



## piink_liily (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_A friend of mine went to fiji and when she came back, she had to throw away her lipgloss, liquid foundation AND her mascara!! They also didn't provide clear plastic bags. So my advice, make sure you have a few to spare._

 
That's so mean!! I would cry if they made me throw away my precious makeup!


----------



## princess_mel_xo (May 27, 2009)

Wow everyone thanks for the advice. I think I'm gonna put all my make-up in a ziplock bag just to be sure. It's very annoying though, I'm gonna have to plan what I take on and hope to god I don't get it taken away from me. I'd cry!! 

Looks like the week before I'll be trying out entire looks from clothing to shoes and make-up just so I know EXACTLY what to pack lol


----------



## rockin26 (May 27, 2009)

I think you'll be right. I went Melb to GC and had all my makeup in carry on because I didn't want it to get damaged in baggage handling and no one said a word to me either way. I think it's more the international flights that come under the really tight scrutiny so you should be cool.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 27, 2009)

It is my understanding that there aren't any restrictions on domestic flights (apart from the obvious, flammable/dangerous etc - so dont take perfume!)
And the 100ml/clear bags only apply to international flights


----------



## Jade M (May 27, 2009)

Just to clarify - the only items that are restricted are things that are liquids or gels. BUT - this includes creamy type products such as lipsticks, paint pots, CCBs etc. 


I just checked on the Qantas site, and it does seem that the rules are currently only for international travel. If in doubt give them a call


----------



## MrsMay (May 27, 2009)

as far as I'm aware those restrictions are for international flights, not domestic. I've travelled to Cairns, Sydney and Melb in the past year and had shampoo/cond, aerosol deodorant, perfume etc in my carry-on luggage and they said it was fine, just as long as they had caps/lids on them


----------



## Paramnesia (May 27, 2009)

For liquid products you could always just put a small amount in plastic containers eg. Foundation. So if they are confiscated you won't have to lose a whole bottle.


----------



## miss_bailey (May 28, 2009)

Yeah as MrsMay says I've never encountered exclusions on Australian Domestic flights only international you have to worry about.


----------

